# Homeopathic medicine - Zeel, Traumeel ?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

A breeder suggested to me that I use Zeel and Traumeel for Chelsy's back problems. I have a bottle of each of them, but I have no idea how much to give her since they are for humans. They are each 300mg pills, and Chelsy only weighs 17 pounds (and is 14 years old). The breeder said to dissolve them in water and give her a dropperful, but that doesn't sound like a very accurate dosing method.

Has anyone here ever used those products? Do they actually work and are they safe? How do you know how much to give a dog? 

Thanks !!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I've just finished a course of Traumeel for Riddle, we were using it when she hurt her tricep a few weeks back. Our vet actually prescribed it to us, and talking to some agility friends apparently its used all the time in the sports world for injuries. My vet told me as well that I could use it anytime Riddle gets hurt. It did seem to make her more comfortable.

Riddle's tabs are also 300 mg, and she was prescribed one tablet twice daily. She weighs 50lbs. Maybe start out with something like a quarter tablet twice daily and see if her pain improves. You don't administer it like a normal tablet though, since it is a homeopathic remedy. Crush the pill and pour the powder into her cheek flaps. Homeopathic remedies aren't meant to go into the stomach, they're meant to be absorbed into the body. A human would hold the tablet under their tongue until it dissolved, but good luck getting a dog to do that! I wouldn't mix the powder with water, since that would just be squirted down her throat and into her stomach.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

How long does Zeel take to relieve pain, is it like an nsaid or does it take time?


----------

